# Nikon Z6 not supported on iOS?



## fs1209 (Mar 31, 2019)

Hi I've just received my new Nikon Z6. RAW processing of images in Lightroom Classic and Cloud on my Mac works fine, but on iOS I#ll get the message "Profile Missing".
Does anybody know, if the Z6 is currently supported by Lightroom for iOS?

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 1, 2019)

Which profile were you using Frank? That error message should tell you.

I recently ran into a situation where it was telling me old Canon 350d photos had the profile missing. I made sure I was fully synced, then deleted and reinstalled the app, and it worked perfectly after that.


----------



## fs1209 (Apr 1, 2019)

it‘s the profile „Camera Standard v2“ which is missing.
I‘ll try re-installing the app...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 1, 2019)

If that doesn't do the trick, send me one of the files and I'll try it on mine.


----------



## fs1209 (Apr 2, 2019)

It did do the trick, many thanks, Victoria!


----------



## jiri.kulik (Feb 15, 2020)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Which profile were you using Frank? That error message should tell you.
> 
> I recently ran into a situation where it was telling me old Canon 350d photos had the profile missing. I made sure I was fully synced, then deleted and reinstalled the app, and it worked perfectly after that.



Delete and reinstall helped me with the same issue with Nikon Z6 too. Thanks a lot.


----------

